# The Mako Discussion Thread - A Titanium AAA Light



## Endeavour (Aug 11, 2008)

*Update: November 27, 2008*
Hello Everyone,

It’s about time to make a general update to this thread and centralize all the relevant information here in the initial portions of the discussion. I’ve left the older information in tact and below this edit for posterity.

The Mako is a small AAA based flashlight, 13mm in diameter and 68mm long. It will be made entirely of 6AL4V Titanium, has the ability to tailstand, and will have a Duracell alkaline battery and a stainless steel split ring pre-installed. Features to the light will also include a pre-milled tritium slot, for installing your own vials or glow powder, as well as a choice between a white LED or a red LED.

A couple of photos:

















Photos alone do not really tell the whole story, though. This project has been in the works for the past 3.5 months publicly, but the premise of the project has been under consideration for some time before that. What I’ve been working on doing with the Mako, and what I think has been achieved, is to create a light that is very small, yet capable, with some compelling features that haven’t before been seen in a light of this class and battery type (5mm LED and AAA), and to have it all fit in a nice, rugged casing that would stand the test of time, and for the project to ultimately be reasonably affordable.

The circuit I designed for the driver in this light was markedly difficult to make fit in the 8mm diameter working space available inside the head, and also markedly difficult to solder the parts on by hand – some of the parts are no greater in size than large grains of salt (and many of said tiny components have become lost and found themselves a home in my carpet!). More importantly, however, is the functionality the driver provides – with it you get two fully regulated brightness stages, with high mode set at 20mA and low mode set at 5mA. I believe this is a first in a flashlight of this class, and it provides a higher degree of versatility that I think will be appreciated by most of you.

I do want to be clear about what to expect with regards to the output of the Mako, though, and explain how it works a bit better. The Mako is not a bright light. It’s not a pocket rocket, and it’s not going to blow your socks off from that point of view. It was never designed as such, and there are other much more viable platforms to do that on (IE: my previous Aeon, among others). This is my take on the backup light; What it was designed to do was to provide light output for a very long time such that you would still have light coming out long after all other sources have since been depleted, and to create a beam that was nicely shaped and _white_, something which all other 5mm LED based lights I’ve come across have consistently failed at doing.

The runtimes for the Mako come in at 21 Hours on High Mode, and 60 Hours on Low Mode. These tests were done using brand new, store-bought Duracell alkalines, which is the cell that will be included with the light and what I suspect many of you will be using to run the light in general. This light would do well with a low self discharge cell like the Sanyo Eneloops, and will work fine with any properly manufactured rechargeable cell (That is to say, any rechargeable with a 1.5V nominal voltage intended to be used as a AAA replacement. Most cells in this size I’ve ever seen are made this way. DO NOT use a higher voltage cell in this light as you _will_ destroy the driver and have the light turned into a paper weight).

Now, with regards to the brightness levels themselves. The Mako can be viewed as having two distinct levels, but you should think of them more as full power, and power save mode. High mode is providing a fair amount of light more than low mode, but it’s not as dramatic a difference as what some of you may be used to in my previous lights like the Aeon and Nautilus. Both of those lights have a 10:1 power ratio, whereas the Mako is roughly 4:1, and it’s simply not possible to have that high of a ratio on a light with a maximum current of 20mA. I would imagine the low mode will see the lion’s share of use from most of you, and high mode will be used in bursts where you need to illuminate something a bit further away.

The LED in this light is different from what most other folks use in their flashlights. Continuing in what seems to be a tradition for my lights, this one also uses a Cree LED, in the 5mm variety this time. I tested a large swath of LEDs from Nichia and didn’t like a single one of them, and was actually on the verge of dropping the project altogether (before this thread was posted in August) because I was very disappointed in the performance of the parts – all of them had distinct blue hotspots with yellowish coronas and none of them could be considered white in my book, and I am _not_ a voracious white wall hunter like many here. Looking for a new LED, I spoke with some folks at Cree and some of my suppliers, and got a few samples of their parts – I was pleasantly surprised at the performance of these compared to the Nichias, but these were still rather cool in tint, so I received a new batch of parts in another bin, and that’s what was settled on for the Mako. The tint on the parts is a fairly neutral white with nice beam coloration, the blue-yellow amalgamated beams that are hallmarks of most 5mm LED based lights are not present here. The light output on these parts is rated at 24,000 Millicandella (I do not have lumens numbers or otherwise). I am very pleased with what has been achieved with regards to the beam quality on this light compared to the alternatives.

The pictures shown above are of the prototype Makos, which were machined from aluminum and then stonewashed. As the title of this thread suggests, the lights will, of course, be made from Titanium. The will _not_ be stonewashed like the prototypes, and will likely be either bead blasted, or left bare from machining – I have not yet decided.

_I’ve been keeping a list of people who want to order this flashlight in those who have e-mailed me at [email protected]._ Accordingly, those who have e-mailed me and expressed their interest will be contacted first to allow them to purchase a light when they’re made available for ordering. A thread will be posted subsequently on the Custom BST forum here on the CPF regarding these lights as well, and orders will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. If you send me an e-mail you do not need to tell me what you want right now – I will be putting up a page on my website for easy ordering where you will be able to choose all options you want.

Pricing on the light will be $115 plus shipping.

It is looking like the run of Makos will be completed before year's end, barring any unforeseen circumstances or delays, and you can keep apprised of the progress in the project by checking in every now and again in this thread.

It has been fun designing this project and getting it to its current status, and I’m looking forward to the completion of these last few steps and delivery to you guys to see how you like them. 

This has been a rather long-winded explanation and description of the Mako, and it comes “straight from the horse’s mouth”. Horses mouths are ugly, though, so here’s someone else’s opinion :nana: :
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214187 (A Review by CPF Member Goatee)

Wishing you all Happy Holidays,

Enrique


------------------------------

Hello Everyone,

I'm working on a new project and thought I'd fill you in on what it is and explain the premise behind the design.

The new light is called the Mako (pronounced Mey-Co), and is unlike any of my prior designs, but still is made with the same sort of quality and ruggedness, but which runs off a more commonly available battery type, and has a very, very long regulated runtime. In essence, this is my take on the backup light - a lightweight, durable item that you can rely on to be putting out light still after all other sources have long since expired.











This is a small, AAA based flashlight 13mm in diameter and 68mm long. The light sports a milled slot for a standard sized Tritium vial in the back (which will be optional for those who do not like Tritium), and will come equipped with a two-stage driver, providing fully regulated current to the LED in both stages. Attachment to a keychain, backpack, or otherwise can be accomplished by fastening a lanyard to the attachment point at the rear of the light.

Continuing in the tradition of my previous designs, my CR2 Ion design from many years ago being the first light to ever use the Cree XLamp in a flashlight, and the Nautilus and Aeon using the highest available bins of Cree XR-Es as their light source, this light will also come equipped with a type of Cree LED. Many, if not most others use parts from Nichia as their light source, and I’m sure the question will come up sooner or later as to what drives my decision making in using the LEDs I’ve chosen. Simply put: color.

Most 5mm LEDs have very poor beams, the Nichias I’ve tested have a rather blue “hotspot” with a corona that’s very yellow. These 5mm Cree diodes, while not as good as power LEDs in producing a true neutral white, produce a very clean and uniform beam color that is far nicer than any other LEDs I’ve seen in this size and output class. This, and they have a significantly lower forward voltage compared to the alternatives, which translates to higher efficiency and longer runtimes.

There are some folks out there who design their products as a one-time use sort of device, putting a 6V potential across a 3.6V LED and effectively burning it out through severe overdriving of the diode. Others use current regulators, and rather than follow manufacturer’s specified guidelines choose also to overdrive their parts by design and force 60mA through the diode, three times the recommended drive current and two times the rated absolute maximum. This, of course, causes problems - namely, phosphor degradation, which results in significantly diminished light output very shortly into the LED’s life. I’ve tested brand new LEDs against flashights which are overdriven and have been run for just a few minutes, and a new LED of the exact same type being driven at 20mA produces significantly more output, and much cleaner color, than the one being driven at 60mA. One of the greatest features of the LED is its long operating life, and the Mako is designed to make sure that that is maintained.

The Mako will be making an appearance in 6AL4V Titanium in the not-so-distant future, and a list will be kept to keep track of those interested and a pre-pay will be done at the start of production to secure your spot in the queue. I expect the price of the light to be somewhere in the general area of $100, but it's too early to give an exact number until after all prototyping and testing is completed.

I expect to have some prototypes to show everyone here soon, and more details around that time. It is unusual for me to talk about my projects prior to their being ready to release, but I do hope you all like what you see and look forward to your feedback. 

For those of you who are interested I'll be setting up a list and sending occasional news & updates via e-mail - if you'd like to get put on this please feel free to e-mail [email protected] and I'll get you squared away.

Take care folks.

-Enrique

-------------------------

*Update 8/20/2008*
Just wanted to give everyone an update on the project. The design changes have been finalized, and here's what I'll be going with:











The light will now come equipped with a keyring, and still be able to tailstand, and the physical design of the exterior of the light has been changed to allow for a more secure hold all around while still keeping as clean of a design as possible. I don't carry a AAA light on my keys (the Aeon is shorter and better suited for my pockets), but I know many of you do, and a keyring attachment point is useful to anchor to light to many other objects. Since it could be done without any major sacrifices in functionality (tailstanding in particular), I went ahead and added in the keyring cutout to increase the overall utility of the Mako.

I'd mentioned earlier that the head was easy to turn when wet or dry, and it is, but when greasy it becomes much more difficult, and I want the light to be able to function properly in every condition that it could conceivably used in, and an oily environment is certainly easy to come by. Form follows function, and I think in this case the two have coincided fairly well.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

NICE!!


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

an Arc-AAA/E01 by Enrique. right on! a big gap IMHO - something high quality and durable and reliable with long runtimes. hopefully has some knurling?

mark me down as very interested with pre-pay standing by!


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

very nice! put me on the list! any more info on which cree led this is? thanks!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

HoopleHead: The Mako really isn't much like either of those lights, neither have a two stage mechanism, and design-wise neither hold the standards of quality that I try to keep with my lights.  But yes, something durable and reliable with long runtimes. 

I do not plan on knurling it at this point, I like the clean look of the current design and unless it proves too difficult to turn the head when wet during prototype testing, that is how it will remain.

ambientmind: There's not a whole lot that I can say about the LED I'm using that I didn't already in the first post. It's a good, solid LED and has the best overall performance I've seen from all the 5mm I've tested over the years, and recently. White LEDs in this class often have poor color uniformity, but these do not, which is why I like them, and why I chose them. 

-Enrique


----------



## jeffb (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

Enrique....PM sent, put me on the list. I have had the good fortune of handling and owning many of your lights and this one sound veeery interesting :nana:





















jeffb


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

Hey Jeff, good to hear from you again.  I'm glad to see those lights are still getting some use on your end.

A general question to everyone: How many of you actually make use of the tritium slots in your lights? I've had some people request a clean back because they do not like tritium vials, but I think they're in the minority?

-Enrique


----------



## customlight (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

Hey what program is that that you are using to draw all those pics up?


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

on anything "tacticool" i dont like or use trits, or anything glowing for that matter.

on anything else, i like trits/glow as long as they come with the light, and i dont have to buy them separately and install them myself


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

HoopleHead: I would not be providing the Tritium pre-installed in this light; [email protected] will be doing another one of his group buys in September. It is illegal for a product to be made with tritium installed in it without special government permits, and I don't really want the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission to ever come knocking on my door. :nana:

I'll be receiving the first set of metal prototypes of the light here later this week, they've been completed and are now in the mail, and I'm still working on the electronics but they should be completed soon.  The obligatory photos will be posted once I've taken them.

-Enrique


----------



## rdh226 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

Sounds _extremely_ promising!

No trit's for me, thanks. Rather, I want a "hole" (a la the ARC AAA, that's perfect, very strong) for a split-ring
to attach to my keyring (or chain, or whatever). No lanyards, nothing that forces a right-angle offset/attachment.

I like non-knurled (this is in my pocket!), but hope the surface at least some "texture" for gripping. Again, the
ARC sets a pretty good standard here, with knurling that is so slight that it's more "texture" than aggressive,
cloth-ripping surface, yet allows a very secure grip on the light.

An ARC with a decent LED, I *luv* it! Count me in for one (umm, and one for mom, and, umm, one for...)

Looking forward!

-RDH


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

tailstanding is a must!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

rdh226: Thanks for the input.  

The final choice on the surface finishing of the light will be decided after evaluation of the prototypes. Insofar as knurling goes, *IF* (and that's a big "if") it were done it would be like my previous lights, the Aeon, Nautilus, etc.

I really do not like tail lugs at all, and much prefer to have a light that is capable of tailstanding, which is part of the reason for having designed the light with a lanyard groove. My preferred method of split ring attachment is what exists in the Aeon and Nautilus where the split ring can be folded in and stowed away when not in use, but the machining for that is non-trivial and expensive, and one of the objectives with the Mako was to create an _affordable_ titanium flashlight.

I did not set out to make an "Arc with a decent LED." As noted before this is a rather different light with markedly different features and design parameters, and I'm not really inclined to make a copy of Peter Gransee's previous work.

customlight: I use Autodesk Inventor for my CAD work.

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

so lanyard groove only, no hole(s) for a split ring? doesnt really seem secure enough...


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 13, 2008)

Affordable, Ti, common Cell, long runtimes... Hope you plan on creating a bucketload of these!

Mayo


----------



## MWClint (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll definitly purchase one.

The clean finish is refreshing.


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome, email sent. 

I love the design and would most likely buy it as rendered above, but I'm curious - With a slight (very slight) increase in length, wouldn't it be possible to drill a hole through the lanyard area...still allowing one to tie on a lanyard, or to use it tail standing if they so desire? Would be a choose your own tail, all in one. Wouldn't be as complicated machine wise as the previous tails were. But that's getting ahead of your forthcoming testing, if the attachment point works in testing, then great!


----------



## olrac (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in as well


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Folks,

The metal prototypes arrived today and I'm very pleased with how they have turned out. An LED was installed along with all the seals and the light performs flawlessly when submerged. The electronics are still in the works but I expect to have those ready in the coming weeks. Quality-wise you're looking at the same level seen in my previous offerings, of course, nice, smooth machining. 

There were some concerns voiced about being able to grip the light with the smooth surface, and I would like to lay those to rest now and say that the light works very well as designed, the head is not at all difficult to grip and turn in my hands. The twisting action is smooth and secure.

Now the waiting begins again for the last of the missing pieces.  Everything is looking good so far and I look forward to getting some prototypes out into the wild soon. More to come, including pictures, tomorrow morning.

-Enrique


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the update Enrique.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 13, 2008)

What will be the ideal battery for this light, energizer lithium AAA?

What will be the estimated lumens or runtime for the two levels?

$100 for a titanium AAA light sounds very affordable compared to what's out there. 

Count me as very interested!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking forward to this as well...


----------



## donn_ (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in, and trusting we won't have to engage in those annoying discussions about rechargeable batteries for this one. I'll just assume NiMH technology has progressed far enough to be able to be used in this light. It sounds like a perfect application for a low self-discharge cell like an Eneloop.


----------



## Christoph (Aug 14, 2008)

Email sent I'm in for this one.
Chris:twothumbs


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Here are a few pictures of the prototypes:






















Based on the input so far there will likely be some changes made from the prototypes and some new renderings will be posted when those are finalized. 

TheDay: Any AAA cell should run OK in the light, but, of course, different cells will run better than others. As a general rule of thumb Duracells are one of the best overall brands out there.

-Enrique


----------



## greenLED (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The Mako Discussion Thread*

Very cool light, Enrique. How exactly is that lanyard attachment system going to work?



Endeavour said:


> A general question to everyone: How many of you actually make use of the tritium slots in your lights? I've had some people request a clean back because they do not like tritium vials, but I think they're in the minority?


I've taken advantage of trit as locator in my lights. I'd say leave the groove as an option.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 14, 2008)

Geez, just when I thought my collection was good ... Nautilus, Ion, Aeon ... something is missing... sounds incomplete without Mako. Yes on the trit slot.

I'm in. PayPal is ready:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 14, 2008)

This sounds great. As asked before, what would approximate lumens be for this setup? 

Bill


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 14, 2008)

Very interested in this one. Two stage, good colour, Ti, small, the pros go on and on. Looking forward to some more pics and info!


----------



## :)> (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic counter-top!!!



Goatee checking in from the Smokies. Nice looking prototype! I like it better w/out the knurling.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 14, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> ...the head is not at all difficult to grip and turn in my hands. The twisting action is smooth and secure...



:thumbsup:

this is an exciting little light. The prototype is a very clean design. hope it doesnt change much. Again, the differences between this light and most
others of similar form factor are refreshing. Stick to your guns.

Trit slot is a plus. One could always just fill with glow powder+epoxy if not into trits. 

I'm digging the lanyard groove, full soft tied lanyard, no need for excess 
metal hardware clanging around. The first place edc lights get scratched up 
are around the split ring holes.


----------



## olrac (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!!:twothumbs:thumbsup:

beautiful simple and functional

Keep the trit slot!


----------



## DM51 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed, Enrique - I will certainly be up for one of these, please!


----------



## London Lad (Aug 15, 2008)

Email sent !


----------



## Christoph (Aug 15, 2008)

If I missed this I apologize will there be any different finishes like bead blast,satin, etc.?
Chris


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 15, 2008)

would love a nice satin finish 1st, then a bead blasted. bead blasted doesnt hold up great over time, but does take on a nice look as it wears, and provides a bit of texture. but satin looks great and holds up great.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 15, 2008)

Bullzeyebill: I don't know what the lumens output would be at present; 5mm LEDs are rated in millicandela. I'll have an answer to that somewhere around the time when these get made.

The Tritium slot will probably be kept as an option to those who want it; if I didn't like tritium I would find it annoying to have to an empty slot at the back of my light that would never be used for anything, so I'll make some with, and some without. 

Christoph: You can have absolutely any finish you'd like so long as it's the one offered.  I don't think I'll be doing any variations of the basic light that's offered, it just adds cost and is a logistical hassle to keep track of a bunch of variations.

-Enrique


----------



## Christoph (Aug 15, 2008)

"You can have absolutely any finish you'd like so long as it's the one offered."
Thanks Henry


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## seery (Aug 15, 2008)

DP


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 15, 2008)

Christoph said:


> "You can have absolutely any finish you'd like so long as it's the one offered."
> Thanks Henry



I see you caught the Henry Ford reference. :nana: In all seriousness, though, the point here is to make an affordable light for everyone - many different finishes all cost money and take more time. If I could satisfy every individual's desire and make custom one-offs and still have enough hours in the day to do everything else, I'd be more than glad to, but I've only got twenty-four, eight of which are already taken for sleeping! 

I have considered bead blasting as well as brushed metal finishes, but, while I think either looks good on aluminum, or some of the lighter silver-colored metals, I much prefer the regular machined look on titanium and am not fond of _most_ of the abrasive-based finishes I've seen done on it.

Take care.

-Enrique


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2008)

I really don't like the lanyard groove. I stayed away from the grooved version of the Lummi CR2 raw partly because of that design. This AAA light for a lot of users will live on a keychain and should have a more traditional and solid attachment point. I do like tailstanding but I don't consider it vital. I'd prefer an Arc-style lug to the circumfrential groove. Alternative tailstanding approaches to the LL/Nautilus design (which is fine) include a standoff ring (not sure how to describe it) like the Arc AA / Fenix L0P, or a radiused cutout like a Mag Solitaire, or a drilled radiused section like on the Fenix E01 and P1 series. Any of these in my opinion would be better than the groove.

I like the trit vial in my McLux Ti PD Mule but in a keychain light maybe it would get banged around too much. Also I generally know where my keys are. Overall I don't think the trit is a big advantage.

If this is not considered a keychain light, it would be more interesting if it ran at higher power and used a high CRI led like the Nichia 083. That's what the McLux Sundrop uses and I absolutely love it.

Note that there is already a $100-ish titanium 1AAA light, namely the Peak Baltic. I have one and its machining is quite complex, proving that fancy machining doesn't have to put the cost out of control. It even uses a Seoul SSP4 led and a real reflector. Unfortunately both the electronics and mechanics of that light are in my opinion not well designed, so I don't like the light very much. But, I'm happy with the thought that someone out there is trying to do a better job with the same basic concept.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 16, 2008)

paulr said:


> Note that there is already a $100-ish titanium 1AAA light, namely the Peak Baltic. I have one and its machining is quite complex, proving that fancy machining doesn't have to put the cost out of control. It even uses a Seoul SSP4 led and a real reflector. Unfortunately both the electronics and mechanics of that light are in my opinion not well designed, so I don't like the light very much. But, I'm happy with the thought that someone out there is trying to do a better job with the same basic concept.



I think it's unfair to compare the Baltic's price against the Mako.
The Peak Baltic is mass produced by a flashlight company that makes a ton of other lights. 

But if the Mako comes in at $100 it will still be $50 cheaper than the Baltic.

Also the Baltic is huge for an AAA light. 

This Mako is only 2.68 inches according to the specs, compared to the Baltic's 3.34 inches. The Baltic also has a wider head.

But I do agree, if I got this light i would want it for keychain use and would love to see some sort of attachment.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 16, 2008)

paulr: The light you mention is $150, which is 50% higher than $100... It also is significantly larger and has a completely different design premise than what the Mako does. I'd also hardly call the Baltic complex machine work.

If you want a higher power LED like the Nichia 083, you've already got a light that does that, in a significantly larger package and significantly higher price tag in McGizmo's SunDrop. Power LEDs require much different, and more expensive to produce designs for proper thermal management and output management, not to mention a more robust power source than a AAA battery to handle the much higher current draws, and accordingly, a much larger package size to cram all this stuff into.

As for the tritium, if you don't like it there will be an option not to have the slot at all.

Excepting the request for a different means of attachment via a keyring or otherwise (which is a point well taken), everything else you suggest would be to change this into a fundamentally different light from what it is, and that's not going to happen. The Mako is what it is - it's up to you whether or not it actually meets your needs or not.

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to give everyone an update on the project. The design changes have been finalized, and here's what I'll be going with:












The light will now come equipped with a keyring, and still be able to tailstand, and the physical design of the exterior of the light has been changed to allow for a more secure hold all around while still keeping as clean of a design as possible. I don't carry a AAA light on my keys (the Aeon is shorter and better suited for my pockets), but I know many of you do, and a keyring attachment point is useful to anchor to light to many other objects. Since it could be done without any major sacrifices in functionality (tailstanding in particular), I went ahead and added in the keyring cutout to increase the overall utility of the Mako.

I'd mentioned earlier that the head was easy to turn when wet or dry, and it is, but when greasy it becomes much more difficult, and I want the light to be able to function properly in every condition that it could conceivably used in, and an oily environment is certainly easy to come by. Form follows function, and I think in this case the two have coincided fairly well. 

I expect to have fully working prototypes of this new design in the next few weeks.

I hope you all like what you see, and I'll keep you posted as things progress.

-Enrique


----------



## donn_ (Aug 20, 2008)

:twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah. Very cool on the new design.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Indeed :thumbsup:


I`ll have to talk to the wife about getting one for my B-day.


----------



## olrac (Aug 20, 2008)

I will take it! Just tell me where and when to send PP


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Score! 

Thanks for taking everyone's comments into consideration Enrique. I think the changes you made will definitely up the sales numbers a bit. I really like the grooves in the body / fluted head design.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great, cannot wait to add this to my small collection!

Mayo


----------



## gswitter (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the design changes, Enrique. Well done!


----------



## London Lad (Aug 21, 2008)

I must admit I prefer the original design but I am still in for 2 of these.


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2008)

Very interesting!

I'm just waiting to see more about the circuit/led details. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## carrot (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm glad to see that all my ragging on you has resulted in some very agreeable changes!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 21, 2008)

Two requests:

Make the hole big enough to accept one of Don's titanium split rings from the Shoppe?

Make it able to accept Lithium AAA's?

Two comments, one of these might **** you off but I'm willing to take the chance: 

Make it friendly to upgrade. I can see these bodies lasting a life time. It would be nice if we could have the internals change with time...

I know I sound like Ahab with this: a dark BB would look killer on this light.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 21, 2008)

bmstrong: You won't "**** me off" by asking simple questions.
1. No, a 1.25" diameter split ring is _enormous_.
2. Which lithium AAAs do you speak of? Rechargeables? Are they 1.5V?
3. Unfortunately, that can't happen without sacrificing reliability, which I'm not willing to do.
4. Not likely, but we'll see. :nana:

gunga: What would you like to know? 

I'm glad to see the changes are liked by most of you so far, and I'm looking forward to getting in and posting pictures of the physical parts reflecting them soon.

-Enrique


----------



## Christoph (Aug 21, 2008)

The new look makes me want it even more.


----------



## gunga (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Enrique!

I mean stuff like lumens, runtimes, and drive currents etc.

I believe I'm reading it's a cree 5 mm die? I could be mistaken, just clarifying...


----------



## russtang (Aug 21, 2008)

Put me on the list for one. This is my kind of light!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 21, 2008)

gunga: I can't give you a lumens number because these parts are rated in millicandela - they're 24000mcd parts, though, if that helps you visualize what these can do better. Eventually I will provide comparative beamshots against a couple of other lights using LEDs in the same package size as this, which will help more than any number I can provide you.

Drive current on high mode will be about 20mA, I've not decided on low mode yet. Runtimes are too early to give an exact number on, but I'll have those once testing of the electronics is complete.

-Enrique


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/titanium/splitring.html

My bad. The small Ti split ring is over on BP. I thought the Shoppe had carried it.

And:

http://www.energizer.com/products/hightech-batteries/lithium/Pages/lithium-batteries.aspx

I haven't used regular ALK. AAA's in years.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 21, 2008)

LOVE LOVE the new version

paypal standing by for prepayment on 2 (one w/trit, one without)!!


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Well anyone can get theirs bead blasted afterwards if they desire such. All you'd have to do is mask off the led area and threads.

The fact that the tritium would be user-installed helps with this as well. 

The "darkness" of the bead blast has mainly to do with the particular alloy I believe, though the blasting media would determine the "flatness."

That said I look forward to the plain ol machined finish that these will come in.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 21, 2008)

bmstrong: What matters is the cell's voltage, and a 1.5V cell is a 1.5V cell. The circuitry isn't going to care what the battery chemistry is, it'll work just fine. Insofar as rechargeables go, so far as I know all NiMH technology used for these cells types aren't made wrong and top off at normal 1.5V ratings for the regular cells, so those will work fine in these as well, as will regular old alkaline AAAs.

With regards to split rings, the long answer: 
15mm split rings are also huge. There's absolutely no data on that site showing any sort of cross sectional sizes, but nonetheless I can almost guarantee you those won't fit, and I'm not interested in making them fit - according to the site they easily end up with permanent gap derformations, and a 15mm diameter makes it larger than the OD of the entire light, it would likely make tailstanding very unstable, and it would also be close to interfering with the tritium vial slot if a hole large enough to pass the split ring through was adjusted for, not to mention that the change for such an enormous ring would look bad... :green:

And the short: No. :nana:


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 21, 2008)

Will the hole atleast fit the tiny split rings.

I don't know off hand what size but its the ones that come with every Fenix light I've purchased.
heres a pic of split ring in the hole of a P1D attached to a 26mm Ti McGizmo clip:






BTW, if the split rings ever start opening up just use pliers and twist/overlap in both directions and it tightens it back up..

*EDIT: Nevermind my post, I just reread your earlier post,*


Endeavour said:


> ..The light will now come equipped with a keyring, and still be able to tailstand...


As long as there's a ring attached I see no problem.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 21, 2008)

will runtimes be > 20 hours on low?


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 21, 2008)

Loving the updated look!! Can't wait.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 22, 2008)

TheDay: Well of course it will fit a split ring, otherwise I wouldn't have put the hole in at all!  It will come with a ring pre-installed, just like all my other lights. 

HoopleHead: That depends on what current level I end up deciding on for low mode, which I'll know in about a week once I receive and populate my boards and test them out here. I'll order a few different batteries and run a few tests across cells of different chemistries and give you an exact answer then. 

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks. fingers crossed for 5 lm or less (3?) with a 20+ hour runtime! with energizer lithiums of course


----------



## :)> (Aug 22, 2008)

My keychain has been crying for this since I first saw it. I wake up sometimes at night, and the poor thing is cryin' its eyes out and it can't sleep.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to give a short update:
All parts for the drivers have been ordered and I should have all the parts to build them up in sometime next week. With such a small working area on the board it was difficult to design and fit all the components on it, but fit they did with virtually no board real estate left over; I'm looking forward to putting these through their paces very soon. 

New metal prototypes reflecting the changes I posted about earlier are also in the works and I expect those will be ready late next week or the week after.

All goes well and it'll be nice to get this stage of the project completed and have the satisfaction of carrying a couple of working Makos. 

I'll keep you all posted, take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update Enrique.


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 3, 2008)

Any updates?:candle:


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 3, 2008)

Nothing of particular note right now. The new metal parts are currently being machined and will be shipping out to me this Friday for arrival sometime next week, I have all the parts for the drivers, but I'm still waiting on the PCBs to arrive (Hopefully tomorrow; UPS seems to be having issues on their end with the package...)

Everything is moving along just fine though, and the prototype phase should be completed in the next few days. 

-Enrique


----------



## alex in germany (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, this i a great looking Light.

I send you a mail, please put me on that List.

Alex


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to post a small update. All the parts for the drivers have arrived, and I'm just waiting on the circuit boards. UPS has decided to take my boards on a cross country trip all over the United States - the first panel was sent to Minnesota for some reason... A new panel was produced and overnighted to me for an intended arrival of this morning. That one went to California... Yet another panel has been made and this time is being shipped via _FedEx_ - God willing that one will actually get here tomorrow morning like it's supposed to.

I figured I'd go ahead and post a picture of some of the parts of the board, to give you an idea of the sizes we're talking about in creating a regulated driver for the Mako:






That picture doesn't really show how tightly packed everything will be once placed atop a circuit board, but it'll give you an idea of the miniaturization process involved in producing a driver for this light - some of the components are about the size of large grains of salt. I'll be building some drivers up tomorrow afternoon, should be a tediously fun time. 

On another front the machined parts are nearly complete and should be here by the end of next week. Everything is falling into place neatly and the ideas we've been discussing here for the last few weeks will finally be fully realized. 

More to come next week - have a good weekend everyone!

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 5, 2008)

*giddy*


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 6, 2008)

I want one of these in the worst way... Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Sep 6, 2008)

Put me on the list, if there IS one.....


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Folks,

We have light. 

Boards arrived yesterday morning and I built a couple up - the circuit works wonderfully in both the high and low stages. I'm still waiting on the last few parts here (namely the Rev2 machined parts, but a few others as well), which will then be followed by some testing of my own for a while, then by testing by a few other people, at the end of the day resulting in accurate runtimes & specs. and in impressions outside of my own.

Almost there. 

-Enrique


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 7, 2008)

Another great product will come from Enrique !!

Very nice project, I am not sure but, is it the first AAA 5mm Led With Titanium body and two stages ?

Hmmm, depending on the price, I could be interested by one...LEt me know when the time to decide will come 

:wave:


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello FrenchyLED. 

I do believe it's the first light of its kind (in any frame of reference, LED-, battery type-, material-, wise) that has a true, regulated 2-stage implementation that doesn't rely on some microcontroller-based PWM "pseudo-regulator" that requires multiple on-off cycles to activate the light and change modes - just a nice and simple, uncluttered interface with a continuous Off-Low-High like my previous designs.

Price-wise I'm still looking at the $100 area, as per the first post. To both you and GVS_Lakers - please send an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll put you on the list.

-Enrique


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd like to grab a spot on that list as well.



Endeavour said:


> Hello FrenchyLED.
> 
> I do believe it's the first light of its kind (in any frame of reference, LED-, battery type-, material-, wise) that has a true, regulated 2-stage implementation that doesn't rely on some microcontroller-based PWM "pseudo-regulator" that requires multiple on-off cycles to activate the light and change modes - just a nice and simple, uncluttered interface with a continuous Off-Low-High like my previous designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MWClint (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd like a spot on the list as well.. 
also sent an email


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

The prototypes of the new mechanical design shown in the first post are now on their way over to me and I'm hoping they'll arrive by week's end. Everything on this light is largely all custom manufacturing, there are very few off the shelf parts that are used, so I'm still waiting on a handful of other parts in addition to these (anti-rattle foam washers and the like), but it's nothing that will prevent the full operation of one of the lights and I'll post some pictures for you all once I have a Mako built as per the latest CAD renderings. 

-Enrique


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks to my bro who pointed me to this thread. 
Enrique will this be waterproof? Please put me down for a couple.
Email sent


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 10, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> Thanks to my bro who pointed me to this thread.
> Enrique will this be waterproof? Please put me down for a couple.
> Email sent


 
"a couple"???? whose kidneys are you planning to sell now???   


but yes, I'm curious too... will it be fully waterproof and function underwater, like in a pool?? not talking about diving here...


----------



## bltkmt (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Endeavour (Sep 10, 2008)

Tessaiga: The price of the Mako is hardly something requiring the sale of a kidney, try some of the larger titanium lights for that. :nana:

Regarding the questions with regards to using the light under water:

I will never label a light as water_proof_. There simply is no such thing as true waterproofing - after sufficient depth just about any seal will fail under pressure. I always label my lights water resistant and these will be no different. What that means is that under any basic wet use you aren't going to have any problems, but it's not intended to be used as a deep-water dive light or anything of that nature - they will work in most any situation you can throw at them, or throw _them_ at.  

-Enrique


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the projected price is more than reasonable for what you get.:twothumbs


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 10, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> I think the projected price is more than reasonable for what you get.:twothumbs


I concur!:thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## marcspar (Sep 10, 2008)

Email sent to request two, please!

Marc


----------



## nmiller (Sep 10, 2008)

Email sent to be added to the list.

Thanks.


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 14, 2008)

E: Just checking in to make sure you are okay. I don't know what part of Texas you are in but the radar looks all green to me. Stay safe!


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 14, 2008)

Thankfully, I'm fine, the storm just brought some wind, lots of clouds, and little bite this far northwest. Some friends of mine who I actually had plans on visiting this weekend down on Galveston island got some rather nasty damage, though, cars underwater and storm surge making itself at home in their house - that part of Texas did get hit pretty hard. 

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wanted to give everyone a quick update on things:

UPS has lost the package containing the new prototypes. This is the third _consecutive_ shipment to me that they've messed up (previously they sent my prototype PCBs for the Mako to Minnesota and California on two separate occasions, necessitating a total of _three_ prototype runs before the boards were successfully delivered by their competitor, FedEx). A new set of metal prototypes is now on its way to me via _FedEx_ and will hopefully arrive by next Monday...

Needless to say UPS will never see another dime from me if I can avoid it. 

I'll post pictures of the completed prototypes whenever they actually arrive, hopefully FedEx will be more effective than UPS has been.

-Enrique


----------



## gunga (Sep 18, 2008)

Ouch! That's terrible!

Well, still looking forward to protos when you get em! G-luck with Fedex.


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 18, 2008)

doh! that does suck. ive had good luck with UPS, sorry thats not the case for you. cant wait!


----------



## McAdamHAWG (Sep 19, 2008)

This looks like a great light. However I have a quick question will you be making any with red leds? I'll probably end up getting one anyway but I could really use a red one as well.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, it's about time for some news, and better news than UPS kidnapping my packages! :green:

Pictures speak volumes more than text; with that in mind:

















This prototype has a stonewashed finish on it that I will not be using on the production titanium units, and which also made it very difficult for my camera to capture accurate details. Nonetheless, the fit and finish of the parts is excellent, and the changes to the design I presented you all with a few weeks back work as expected - the head is now easier to turn in any setting, wet, dry, or greasy and the keyring cutout still allows for tail standing. The walls of the light are very generous and thick - 1 millimeter in most places - the threads on the head and case are nice and deep, and the twisting action is smooth. 

There are a few remaining parts that I'm waiting on here (key rings, among a few internal parts), but in terms of overall design and functionality, the Mako is complete. Once I get the last of the parts in I'll do a couple of runtime tests and send out a few lights to some of the folks here to evaluate and give you their opinions. Unless some other snag crops up or FedEx starts withholding my packages, chances are that a run of these will be ready in the late October-November time frame.

McAdamHAWG: I didn't really plan on it, but it's certainly a possibility if you get in touch with me later on, prior to the start of building these.

I think that about covers it for now, let me know if you've got any questions. 

-Enrique


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 20, 2008)

Mayo


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 20, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Well, it's about time for some news, and better news than UPS kidnapping my packages! :green:
> 
> Pictures speak volumes more than text; with that in mind:
> 
> ...



Hurry up October!!!


----------



## Rossymeister (Sep 20, 2008)

Will These Be Available Through Your Distributors?


----------



## olrac (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: very nice!


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 20, 2008)

:twothumbs cannot friggin wait!


----------



## Tink (Sep 20, 2008)

Put me down for one. I emailed. With tritium, if that can happen.

Is it here yet? ;-)


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 20, 2008)

Deicide: Maybe? Maybe not?  At this point I've been working on the early portions of the project and it's still in prototyping, albeit the later stages of it, release methods are determined some time later; Why do you ask, if I may?

Tink: I will not be providing tritium preinstalled for anyone because of the laws associated with doing so, unfortunately. You can get Tritium from CPF Member [email protected] and install it yourself, though! 

Speaking of which, [email protected] will be releasing a new batch of tritium any day now - for those of you who wish to use it in the Mako or any other lights, I'd recommend you keep and eye out and get some from him when it's available.

-Enrique


----------



## :)> (Sep 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 20, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Deicide: Maybe? Maybe not?  At this point I've been working on the early portions of the project and it's still in prototyping, albeit the later stages of it, release methods are determined some time later; Why do you ask, if I may?
> 
> Tink: I will not be providing tritium preinstalled for anyone because of the laws associated with doing so, unfortunately. You can get Tritium from CPF Member [email protected] and install it yourself, though!
> 
> ...



What size Trit do we need?


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 21, 2008)

1.5x5mm Vials. You can secure them in the slot using Norland 61 UV Cure Epoxy, as per McGizmo's method, or alternately, others have used a (much) cheaper solution with DevCon 2-Part Clear Epoxy. I've tried Norland and can vouch for its functionality, but haven't tried DevCon yet.

-Enrique


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Enrique, the pic of the light reflecting off the table suggests there may be a halo around the beam. I really hope there isn't one because I sold my Arc AAA's because the halo caused by the emitter beaing a little too far forward drove me crazy.:duh2: I'm not a white wall hunter but I think a light needs to have a beam on par with the quality of manufacture. The light does looks awesome.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 22, 2008)

Oddjob: I'm not sure what you'd classify as a halo, but I can say honestly that out of every 5mm LED based light I've ever used the Mako is by far the nicest in color and beam characteristics. :shrug: You're not going to see protruding LEDs, exposed O-Rings, or shoddy worksmanship - you'll get exactly what's written and shown in this thread. A fancy casing is no substitute for performance and I've designed my driver, and chosen my parts according to what I personally feel to be of the best performance. Whether or not my definition of performance is the same as yours and others remains to be seen! :nana: I'd imagine that you'll have a better overall idea of what the light does and how it performs once others post about their experiences with the prototypes in a few weeks.

The list of lights I've handled is by no means so exhaustive as to be all inclusive, but I think most of you should be pretty happy if you've been using the run of the mill lights that have been around for the last several years.

-Enrique


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Sep 22, 2008)

Enrique,


E-mail sent. :thumbsup:




Bill


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 22, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Oddjob: I'm not sure what you'd classify as a halo, but I can say honestly that out of every 5mm LED based light I've ever used the Mako is by far the nicest in color and beam characteristics. :shrug: You're not going to see protruding LEDs, exposed O-Rings, or shoddy worksmanship - you'll get exactly what's written and shown in this thread. A fancy casing is no substitute for performance and I've designed my driver, and chosen my parts according to what I personally feel to be of the best performance. Whether or not my definition of performance is the same as yours and others remains to be seen! :nana: I'd imagine that you'll have a better overall idea of what the light does and how it performs once others post about their experiences with the prototypes in a few weeks.
> 
> The list of lights I've handled is by no means so exhaustive as to be all inclusive, but I think most of you should be pretty happy if you've been using the run of the mill lights that have been around for the last several years.
> 
> -Enrique


This post of yours really piques my curiosity and I wonder if there's anyway you could post a couple simple beamshot comparisons with an ARC and an E01?

After purchasing an E01 I've felt completely turned off by 5mm's, but I wonder if I might like yours? :thinking:


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 22, 2008)

The light looks absolutely WONDERFUL!!!!!

Great job Enrique!! 

Ok... this may have been asked and answered somewhere else, but can I check if the light is fully waterproof??

Thanks


----------



## Tronic (Sep 22, 2008)

What is the minimum voltage required to start the driver?


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Enrique,
I ve e-mailed you to put me on the list but no reply yet. Just in case please put me down for 2pcs 
Those are looking very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 22, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Oddjob: I'm not sure what you'd classify as a halo, but I can say honestly that out of every 5mm LED based light I've ever used the Mako is by far the nicest in color and beam characteristics. :shrug: You're not going to see protruding LEDs, exposed O-Rings, or shoddy worksmanship - you'll get exactly what's written and shown in this thread. A fancy casing is no substitute for performance and I've designed my driver, and chosen my parts according to what I personally feel to be of the best performance. Whether or not my definition of performance is the same as yours and others remains to be seen! :nana: I'd imagine that you'll have a better overall idea of what the light does and how it performs once others post about their experiences with the prototypes in a few weeks.
> 
> The list of lights I've handled is by no means so exhaustive as to be all inclusive, but I think most of you should be pretty happy if you've been using the run of the mill lights that have been around for the last several years.
> 
> -Enrique


 
Thanks for the response Enrique. I have no question about the quality of your wormanship or your design and I did not mean to suggest that you would offer anything less than a superior product :thumbsup:. I am sorry if you took it that way. 
The halo I was refering to is a ring of light around the beam. You would see the beam and then a space with no light or spill and then a ring of light around the beam. It was present in both my Arcs. I get the impression that you have high standards so I am looking forward to the upcoming reviews. Thanks again and keep up the great work!


----------



## carrot (Sep 23, 2008)

All I know is if Endeavour puts his name on it, I can trust it will be a great light.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe I missed this out somewhere but will the reflector area be high polished?


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 24, 2008)

I plan on polishing mine if they aren't!

Mayo


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 24, 2008)

Tessaiga: I answered your question once before:



Endeavour said:


> Regarding the questions with regards to using the light under water:
> 
> I will never label a light as water_proof_. There simply is no such thing as true waterproofing - after sufficient depth just about any seal will fail under pressure. I always label my lights water resistant and these will be no different. What that means is that under any basic wet use you aren't going to have any problems, but it's not intended to be used as a deep-water dive light or anything of that nature - they will work in most any situation you can throw at them, or throw _them_ at.



GhostReaction: No. The LEDs are of a narrow beam and the "reflector" isn't doing too much in the way of reflecting; the finish will be the same as whatever the rest of the light ends up being.

FrogmanM: I suspect you won't be able to do that easily without damaging the LED.

-Enrique


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 25, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> FrogmanM: I suspect you won't be able to do that easily without damaging the LED.
> 
> -Enrique


 
Aw well no matter, I'm still stoked just the same for the Mako!:twothumbs

Mayo


----------



## Tessaiga (Sep 25, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Tessaiga: I answered your question once before:
> 
> -Enrique


 
My apologies Enrique... its one of those  days...


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Folks,

[email protected] has got his tritium in:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183824

Enjoy. 

-Enrique


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 25, 2008)

> I will not be providing tritium preinstalled for anyone



Is it possible for you to mill the trit slot? I could set it up in my mill, but I'd rather pay to have it milled in advance.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 25, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Is it possible for you to mill the trit slot? I could set it up in my mill, but I'd rather pay to have it milled in advance.



How is the mill slot cut? Do you have pics of the setup?

Always been curious to try it myself, but don't know how to even start ...

Will

(sorry Enrique is this is slightly OT)


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 26, 2008)

precisionworks: Not providing tritium pre-installed is different from not having a tritium slots at all; the slots will be there for those who want them, of course.

wquiles: I haven't seen what the shop does to cut the slot; I'd imagine it's just a ball-nosed end mill they use to do it.


----------



## dcjs (Sep 26, 2008)

Enrique,

I sent an order email on the 10th but did not receive a reply until now. Am I on the list or should I try again to send an email? :candle:


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 26, 2008)

dcjs said:


> Enrique,
> 
> I sent an order email on the 10th but did not receive a reply until now. Am I on the list or should I try again to send an email? :candle:



Reply? I assumed it was just an interest list.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 26, 2008)

If the Mako is to be of Nautilus quality I ve no fear dunking it in the tub. I ve swam with the Nautilus in the pool several times  Try at your own risk ya :thumbsup:

I m still in for 2 maybe 3 Mako regardless if the reflector polished or not. AAA is the ultimate EDC


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 2, 2008)

dcjs: I received your e-mail - I don't reply to e-mails sent to that address, though, the premise behind it was simply to tabulate a list. I haven't sent out any updates via that address yet, either, but when things start going into production I'll probably start using it.

-Enrique


----------



## applevision (Oct 9, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> This post of yours really piques my curiosity and I wonder if there's anyway you could post a couple simple beamshot comparisons with an ARC and an E01?
> 
> After purchasing an E01 I've felt completely turned off by 5mm's, but I wonder if I might like yours? :thinking:



I am not a hater, but totally agree that the E01 was less than I had hoped for... I am getting excited about the Mako now and am wondering the same thing...


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 9, 2008)

kaichu_dento & applevision: I do not take good beamshots, and I don't own an E01. I'm sure someone else will gladly oblige you when the prototypes are ready and go out for review to a few folks here. As mentioned before, I'm not using the same LEDs most other manufacturers use, and I'm also not scraping the bottom of the barrel looking for the cheapest source of light like most of the Chinese products and various other manufacturer's products come equipped with.

-Enrique


----------



## applevision (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, Enrique.

I'm very excited about this light! I can't wait for more info.


----------



## London Lad (Oct 13, 2008)

Really looking forward to this light


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 13, 2008)

Enrique -

Have you had a chance to test the runtime on low setting?


----------



## bmstrong (Oct 13, 2008)

Hopefully these will start coming together. I'm looking forward to this light.


----------



## WTH (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, just came across this thread, not sure how I missed it earlier. I'm in for two! One with trit slot and one plain.

WTH


----------



## bullterrier (Oct 14, 2008)

interested in 1 or 2 with trit slot. 
it depends in the cost in the end


----------



## WTH (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, I have a couple questions:

1) Regarding the regulation, what will happen when the light falls out of regulation on high? Will it drop into low mode? Switch to direct drive? Turn itself off?

2) In the pictures, I see a black piece - appears to be plastic or rubber, near the tail. What is the purpose? I read through this thread, and I'm sure it says here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.

3) Why does MillerMods have a dedicated Sub-Forum here for an AAA light that apparently doesn't exist, while this light is nearing production and its sitting in Homemade and Modified?

Keep up the good work, thanks!


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 15, 2008)

After recently receiving my E01, this is EXACTLY what i've been looking for 
Looking forward to the release date, email sent


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 15, 2008)

WTH: 1: It'll just drop out of regulation and go into direct drive. This driver I designed sucks a good amount of energy out of the cell before dropping regulation, though.
2: The black part is just a set of O-Rings installed there to provide a bit of extra grip, and I like how they look.
3: I have no idea nor any comment on the first part of this question, and as for the second, I post in this forum because I like it just fine here and don't want (nor have I even requested to know if I qualify) for my own sub-forum here.

precisionworks: No. I'm _still_ waiting on the final prototype parts that I've been waiting on for the past several weeks; there are some important pieces that have taken longer to produce than what was quoted, but these things happen (as I'm sure you know!). Some of those pieces are supposed to be here next week, but we'll see when they actually arrive - UPS has already taken three of my packages with Mako parts for cross-country tours of the United States instead of delivering them in a timely manner, and accordingly I'm using FedEx now, but we'll see. :shrug: Tests of various sorts will be conducted then, and not sooner. 

I'm shooting for a delivery date of late November or early December, but as always, nothing is ever set in stone, and the light will be ready when it's ready; when it meets all the requirements of the design and I'm satisfied with the results - it's not going to be rushed or forced out the door before that time.

-Enrique


----------



## WTH (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, and also thanks for not rushing this. Even though the wait is hard, I'm sure all of us here appreciate you taking the time to make sure no sacrifices are made in the final product.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Oct 16, 2008)

Not sure how i missed this one either, but i dont visit very often now. I have a Ti-ion and i am definitely in for one of these when they come together, assuming the global financial markets dont all collapse on us first!


----------



## Illumination (Oct 18, 2008)

This sounds great...can't wait...


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Erm i don't know if this has been already discussed within the last almost 150 posts in this thread but, what's the beam pattern gonna be like ?
Is it gonna be pure flood like the Ion ?


----------



## Tink (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I put me on the list quite a while ago but there was some confusion (my fault) about the tritium. I _would_ like to have tritium slots, please.


----------



## DeanJ (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool! Any word on price? If there is a list, please add me to it.


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 24, 2008)

DeanJ said:


> Cool! Any word on price? If there is a list, please add me to it.


 
No official word on price as far as I know. IIRC Enrique mentioned earlier in the thread that it would around the $100.00 mark.


----------



## billybright (Oct 26, 2008)

Email sent :thumbsup:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 26, 2008)

Great design Enrique:twothumbs


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Folks,

I've finally got some good news; the parts I've been waiting on have either arrived or are currently in the mail to me, and I will have some prototypes built up at week's end and will be sending them out for evaluation to a few folks here next week.

Assuming everything works as planned, and I have no reason to doubt that it will, I'll begin to take orders for these in the next few weeks for delivery in mid-December. 

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 27, 2008)

:twothumbs

so will people who have signed up for the mailing list be notified first with a heads up on the sale thread?


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks on the list will be notified when it's time to put down money to reserve a light, yes. By the number of e-mails I've received the project is a go, but I'm not going to make many more past what's requested in advance. I'll have more details, pictures, and final pricing in the next few days - nothing will be changing significantly from what has already been discussed, though. 

-Enrique


----------



## olrac (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent! Finger is on the PP trigger


----------



## gjg (Oct 27, 2008)

Please put me on the list!!!!! :twothumbs
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 27, 2008)

sweet!




HoopleHead said:


> paypal standing by for prepayment on *2 (one w/trit, one without)*!!


----------



## fitzDaug (Oct 27, 2008)

Email sent.

Please put me on the list.


----------



## WTH (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news, thanks for the update!


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 27, 2008)

fitzDaug: Done -
Not all those who wander are lost. 

I'll keep you all apprised over the next few days once the prototypes have all the parts done and ready - almost there. 

-Enrique


----------



## :)> (Oct 27, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> fitzDaug: Done -
> Not all those who wander are lost.


 
Or as fitzDaug would say... Not all who are lost wander


----------



## da.gee (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in for one as well. I had emailed many moons ago.


----------



## gunga (Oct 27, 2008)

I am still interested...


----------



## Jedi Knife (Oct 28, 2008)

I sent an email a couple of weeks ago, count me in for one!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd love to say "put me on the list as well", but I will have to content myself with "I'm going to enjoy watching the outcome". Too many medical bills are still being contended with. 

How soon might we see more pictures?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 29, 2008)

:)> said:


> Or as fitzDaug would say... Not all who are lost wander


 
Actually it was correct, assuming it was meant to be a reference to this:
_All that is gold does not glitter,_ _Not all those who wander are lost;_ _The old that is strong does not wither,_ _Deep roots are not reached by the frost._ 

Not to Shakespeare.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 29, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Not to Shakespeare.


"It would seem an agent of the enemy would look fairer and feel fouler if you know what I mean"

Sorry, I'll stop the hijack and get back on track.

Any more specs on the LED in question? I'd love to know what the drive levels are going to be and what that translates to in lumens/lux/mCd or whatever...


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Great looking light, I'm sure it will be fantastic! Thank you for your amazing work, you're a flashaholic's hero.

Email sent.


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 29, 2008)

Aardvark: The drive levels will be 6mA/20mA. The light will be driven within the bounds of reason so as to not destroy the LED, as has been noted before - it's very clearly stated on the spec sheets of the part as well as conversations with the manufacturer that driving the parts above 20mA will cause permanent damage to the LED and diminished output quickly into its life, unlike what others might assert to the contrary. :shrug:

To be clear on what to expect of the light, you should see the Mako as having a full power mode, and a power save mode. The brightness difference between the two modes is not as wide as with my Aeon and Nautilus - those are effectively a 10:1 power ratio, and that simply can't be done in the Mako where max current is 20mA; you will be running at roughly 1/3 the power of high mode on low, though, and your runtime will be very significant - if you're ever in a bind and caught without power, this light will be working for you for quite a long time without needing a replacement cell. (Before someone asks what the runtimes are, I'll say again as before that I will give you exact numbers in a few days once the prototypes are 100% complete :nana

The Mako is a light designed with utility in mind - it's not going to have mind-blowing brightness, it's not going to make you breakfast, and it's not going to walk the dog.  What it is going to do, and what it's designed to do well, is to provide a decent amount of light for a very long time in a very rugged package - the light will take be able to run long after all your other light sources have since expired, it will be able to take a good beating, and has a great amount of durability and reliability inherent to the design, from mechanical aspects to the electronics and LED. I've never liked products that, in some form or another, have a built-in expiration date whereby you're guaranteed to have diminished performance or failure of a part or whole after a certain number of years - I prefer to replace a product at a time of my choosing, not when necessitated by failure due to poor design choices. I expect that these lights will be viable and working long after I have kicked the bucket and look forward to hearing of your uses of them over the years. 

I'll be building up a prototype with all the final versions of parts over the weekend and start runtime tests then. I'll have results for everyone regarding high and low mode a few days after that. Pricing for production will be finalized after prototype testing is completed, and will be posted sometime next week - I do not expect it to vary significantly from my "about $100" estimate from the beginning of the thread. Payments will be taken either next week or the week after, and everyone will be notified via e-mail when this occurs. Barring any unforeseen circumstances, I expect that production should wrap and you guys will have these lights in your hands before Christmas, but there's always the possibility that something unexpected comes into play and causes things to take a bit longer than planned, but that's what I'm working towards.

I think that about covers everything for now, I'll keep you all posted as things move along in the coming days and weeks, and if you have any questions, let me know! 

-Enrique


----------



## gtie (Oct 29, 2008)

Emailed September 15th and posted a couple times to your blog, just wanted to make sure I'm on the list.


----------



## Christoph (Oct 30, 2008)

-Enrique said 
"The Mako is a light designed with utility in mind...I expect that these lights will be viable and working long after I have kicked the bucket and look forward to hearing of your uses of them over the years. "
This is why I want this light.
Chris


----------



## AMRaider (Oct 31, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> ...I've never liked products that, in some form or another, have a built-in expiration date whereby you're guaranteed to have diminished performance or failure of a part or whole after a certain number of years - I prefer to replace a product at a time of my choosing, not when necessitated by failure due to poor design choices...


 

I could not agree more, sir. I have replaced far too many appliances and electronics due to inferior materials and/or design. In college, I went through 1 laptop (Dell), 1 desktop (Dell), 2 underspec'ed power supplies, and one or two crappy inkjet printers (HP). Granted I was in college for a little longer than 4 years..., but I have come to dislike "disposable" goods with a passion. (When I get old enough for Depends, I guess I'll just have to put up with it.) Anyway, great lights, sir. I'm looking forward to the Mako :twothumbs.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Email sent! I've been following this thread for a few weeks now but funds have only just become available. I would prefer my light to have a trit slot but can live without one if necessary.

I loved the Nautilus while I had it. I only sold it because I felt that it was a little too large for keychain use and a little too small for primary EDC use. If the Mako maintains the quality build and reliability of the Nautilus, which I'm sure it will, it will an excellent compliment to my EDC.


----------



## Oddjob (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update Enrique. I am loving my Nautilus and really looking forward to the Mako even more so after your last post:twothumbs. Hopefully Christmas will be good this year.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 1, 2008)

:twothumbs


----------



## :)> (Nov 1, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> ...it's not going to make you breakfast...


 
Screw it then!!! I'm out... :nana:

Why wouldn't the breakfast making feature be included when you haven't even integrated a disorienting strobe feature.

Sheesh... reliable, long running, durable, and beautiful only light like it in existence todayWho would want something like this if it can't make breakfast

And in such a light-weight and unsubstantial material as titanium.

:kiss:


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 1, 2008)

:)> said:


> Screw it then!!! I'm out... :nana:


 
Can I take Goats place on the list:nana:.

Seriously, it's only through reading the middle part of this thread that I realised that a list existed - I most definitely would like to be on it if it can accomodate me. E-mail sent, trits, Norland and PayPal at the ready:thumbsup:.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 1, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> For those of you who are interested I'll be setting up a list and sending occasional news & updates via e-mail - if you'd like to get put on this please feel free to e-mail [email protected] and I'll get you squared away.


 

for everyone else interested, from first post


----------



## WTH (Nov 6, 2008)

Are there any other lights in production that use this 5mm Cree LED? If so, what are they? If not, why does everything use the Nichia, if this one has a better beam color?


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 6, 2008)

Please put me on the list.


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 7, 2008)

WTH: You're asking questions about the mentality of others again which I cannot answer - I can only speak for myself here... There are no other lights that use this LED that I'm aware of. It's really rather irrelevant as to "why" this is the case; I use what I determine to be the best parts available, other people's reasons for using other parts are not really of my concern nor any of my business. 

My previous CR2 Ion was the first light to ever use a Cree XLamp LED in a flashlight application, the CR2 Ion XT was the first light to have an XR-E in it, and the Mako will be the first to use this LED - I simply use what's best and that's that.

-Enrique


----------



## WTH (Nov 8, 2008)

Either way I look forward to seeing the completed light with the new LED. If the tint is as nice as you say, I can see others following suit with the Cree 5mm in the future.


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 10, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 17, 2008)

bmstrong: I've been rather busy with things off the CPF and also been concurrently wrapping up the last stages of the Mako project. Machining of the parts will begin before month's end and I'm still shooting for mid-December still for delivery barring any unforeseen circumstances.

The LEDs for the lights all arrived today, I have received the custom springs I had made for the 2-stage switching mechanism, which were the parts that had the greatest lead times associated with them. The foam pads for preventing battery rattle have been tested and work well, the balance of which will be arriving soon.

In a nutshell, the project is moving right along, and will be markedly more interesting once the lights all start being built in December.

I got a request from one person for a Mako with a red LED, which I could see more folks being interested in thanks to the low impact on night vision; if I'm doing one light like this I can do more - would anyone else be interested in one?

I will have full details for the light posted by week's end, inclusive of price, runtimes, etc. and expect to begin taking orders come Friday. Orders will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis as soon as assembly of the lights begins, and need to have orders in prior to the start of the machining so that everyone is matched to what they want with regards to a milled tritium slot or clean back.

I'll keep you all posted - we're almost there. 

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 17, 2008)

:santa:


----------



## olrac (Nov 17, 2008)

Woo Hooo!:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 18, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> I got a request from one person for a Mako with a red LED, which I could see more folks being interested in thanks to the low impact on night vision; if I'm doing one light like this I can do more - would anyone else be interested in one?
> 
> -Enrique



Interested, yes, but don't put me down for one. I'm ending up following this thread as more of an interest item than possible purchases due to expense related issues. I love the concept of good color rendition, but I also know on a personal basis, I use a red LED quite often.


----------



## Rudi (Nov 18, 2008)

email sent to be placed on the list.
Interested in one white LED Mako and one red LED Mako.


----------



## jamespjc (Nov 18, 2008)

Enrique, Forgive me if this are questions, but do we need to let you know now whether or not we'd like a red LED, e.g. are you trying to get some advance number projections, or do you only need to know at the point of purchase/ordering (e.g. later this week). Second obvious questions is will your update later in the week include info on the relative brightness/throw between the two different colored LEDs? 

I'll be keeping a keen eye on this thread towards the latter part of the week whatever the case.


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 18, 2008)

jamespjc: I'll of course need to know what X person wants when they place an order, but right now the question over the red LEDs is just to get an idea of what folks are going to want.

As for more information about the red LED, there's not a whole lot to say. It's red, and consequently it's going to be somewhat dimmer than the white LED, which will be made more noticeable by the fact that the human eye does not respond as well to red light as it does to white; any number basis for comparison that I give you will not give you a proper mental image as to what you're actually going to see from one light versus the other. :shrug: The whole point of having a red LED at all is to preserve night vision, and not much else.

-Enrique


----------



## jamespjc (Nov 18, 2008)

Enrique, thanks for a prompt response. I had meant to type these are probably obvious/silly questions, and it seems they were :mecry:. Still I think in a roundabout way I got the info I needed as implicit in your reply is the implication that the LED will receive the same amount of 'power' (probably not the correct term) but will appear dimmer due to the color and/or perception by the human eye. Probably just hopelessly embarrassed myself, but hey these things happen.

In any case I'm interested in one with a red LED as I'm thinking about using the light as a backup when on hiking trips when I want something to help light the path ahead and/or read a map that won't destroy my night vision etc.


----------



## coyote (Nov 19, 2008)

jamespjc, please be aware that reading a map with a red light may cause you to not see some information. anything written in red (whether text or topo feature or road) pretty much disappears from view.


----------



## jamespjc (Nov 19, 2008)

Coyote, thanks for the information. I will double check, but I don't think the type of maps I use have any red text/topo features.


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Regarding runtimes - the light ran for somewhere in between 14 and 21 hours on high mode off a duracell alkaline; a new test will be started later tonight and monitored more closely. I checked the light after 14 hours runtime and it was still in full regulation with high and low mode, then I had to step out for several hours and forgot to bring it with me. :sigh: Upon my return the battery was depleted. I'll have a more exact number tomorrow night. 

Here are a few pictures of the Mako and various parts involved in its construction:

















-Enrique


----------



## gunga (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow! 14-20 hours on high?

What kind of runtime can we expect on low, on a lowly AAA?


----------



## DeanJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking super sexy!


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 19, 2008)

Low mode current is about 5mA, high mode is about 20mA. I'll let you know on low mode runtimes in a few days, but they'll be fairly long.

-Enrique


----------



## tpchan (Nov 19, 2008)

Enrique,

Have you tried using a Li-Ion 10440 rechargeable cell in the Mako yet? Or will its 4.1V fry the circuitry? The 10440 is available from AW in the Dealer section in CPFM, and is the same size as an Akaline AAA.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey is this going to be an actual light or has this thread turned into a hypothetical discussion?


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 19, 2008)

tpchan: Yikes! :green: That would be an absolutely terrible idea, you'd most certainly let out the ghost trying that. Please read this post here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2600089&postcount=65

You need to run 1.5V cells in this light. It doesn't matter what the battery chemistry is, the only requirement is 1.5 Volts. Of course, different chemistries have different amounts of energy contained within them and runtime will vary accordingly.

Jedi Knife: If you would be so kind as to read some of my more recent posts, I think you'd have your answer. 

-Enrique


----------



## Jedi Knife (Nov 19, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Jedi Knife: If you would be so kind as to read some of my more recent posts, I think you'd have your answer.
> 
> -Enrique



Coool! I'm thinking that was a yes! Glad to hear that. Sorry if I came off sounding a little cynical there, but I can't help but be a little jaded after trying to follow some other Arc... I mean _unspecified _light makers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 19, 2008)

can. not. wait.

looking forward to this more than any other lately, including my Ra-140-Cn! my EDC rarely changes, and only does for things like this!

patience. no hype.


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 20, 2008)

Great update/pics Enrique! When I get this puppy, its goin straight on a chain around my neck! And the runtime... I may just have to pick up a red version as well....

Mayo


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool pics Enrique. I'm always amazed at how much work goes into such a small space like the circuit board / head internals overall. 

That finish looks great. Stonewashed right? That will keep em looking new over the course of lots of usage. I look forward to it, and adding some glow.


----------



## olrac (Nov 20, 2008)

Just waiting to send PP :green:


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep. I've been looking forward to a 6/4 AAA light ever since I first seen the Arc AAA way, waaaayyy back when. The wait is killing me though!

E: Can you run a dunk test? And release the final dimensions and specs?

Anyone have any luck finding a Ti split ring that will fit these?


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 21, 2008)

I left the light fully submerged in a glass of water overnight a few days ago and saw no need to post about it; the light functions as advertised, of course, and is water resistant as I said it would be. 

I haven't been looking for titanium split rings, so I guess that would preclude me from having found one. :nana:

As for the rest of the details, a full summary of everything will be posted once the light is ready to be ordered; most of them have already been mentioned in some form or another in my posts on this page, and in the first post (IE: 1, 199, 196, and a direct reply to you in 186).

-Enrique


----------



## coyote (Nov 23, 2008)

me want! want bad!

Enrique: any update on runtimes/brightness? 
(i can't wait till mid-december for "a full summary", i need a fix now...:mecry: )


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 23, 2008)

coyote: I thought I had mentioned it somewhere, but the LEDs are rated at 24000 Millicandella. That's the best you're going to get from me since I can't give you a lumens number from that without an integrating sphere.

The low mode runtime test is currently underway and is at 29.5 Hours so far and counting, I'll post here when it's finished.

I sent out a prototype Mako to someone here on the forum last week, I'd imagine they'll be posting their impressions here once they've had a chance to collect their thoughts and finish testing it.

-Enrique


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 24, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> I sent out a prototype Mako to someone here on the forum last week, I'd imagine they'll be posting their impressions here once they've had a chance to collect their thoughts and finish testing it.
> 
> -Enrique


Color me jealous. Can't wait to hear the results. Don't forget to link it here!


----------



## coyote (Nov 24, 2008)

Enrique-thnx for that. 

sooo, i'm guessing (based on stated specs from other lights using comparably bright LEDs) that we're looking at around 10 lumens for high and 1/3 that for low, say around 3 lumens.
and all this at two to four times the runtimes what we've come to expect from more famous branded AAA lights.
but best of all, it's a nice clean clear white beam.

EXCELLENT! can't wait.

looking forward to the proto review...


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 24, 2008)

Minor Update: 53 hours and counting on low mode.

-Enrique


----------



## olrac (Nov 24, 2008)

impressive!


----------



## coyote (Nov 24, 2008)

great news!


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 24, 2008)

brilliant.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 24, 2008)

I skipped pgs 3-7, but I've got the thread bookmarked now - COUNT ME IN - white LED, slot in back for trit.

Neale

this am Dec 3 08


----------



## zossima (Nov 25, 2008)

please put me on the interest list. white led, no trit slot


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 25, 2008)

Another minor update: Low mode clocked in at 60 hours in full regulation. A new high mode test will be started soon. At that point all specs will be posted and e-mails to the folks who have contacted me will start going out.

-Enrique


----------



## analogguy (Nov 25, 2008)

Enrique-

In for 1 or 2.


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 25, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> paypal standing by for prepayment on 2 (one w/trit, one without)!!


 

im still in for 2, both for me, one w/trit, one without. cant wait!!


----------



## coyote (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm interested in a couple of white units *without* tritium slots :twothumbs

[Nov 26th: i just emailed you my request for these. thnx you.]


----------



## Skeptic (Nov 25, 2008)

Newbie here, I have sent a private message for 2 white ones, but I am curious why people wouldn't want the Tritium inserts. 

Is it because they can break? Or is it that you don't want the distraction of the light at the back of the light?

One of the two I want to buy will be for a gift, so I am curious for the reasons on the tritium or not tritium. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## coyote (Nov 25, 2008)

simply personal preference i my case.

had a few with tritium so here's my pros & cons:

pro-
-MUCH easier to find flashlight in the dark
-makes locating keys easier too
-can be found if dropped and one isn't carrying a back-up light
-can tell your keys from other sets in the dark
-fun
-conversation maker
-back-up mini light, if nothing more than for anti-panic in a stuck elevator with scared folks

con-
-slowly, but eventually, gets dull (over a period of +/- 10 years, but still glows for years past that)
-if one expects to keep the tool forever, then someday it will need replacing (but most folks don't own things that long anyway)
-can be confused in the dark with other tritium tagged items (like handgun night-sights) if colors are the same
-in a defensive situation, it can give away your position 
-can break vial if really abused or hit by a sharp point
-extra cost
-i live a rural lifestyle where any "lights" catch your eye and when it's on one's own keyring, it can get annoying 
-and yes skeptic, you're right that it's a distraction of the light at the back of the light


----------



## :)> (Nov 25, 2008)

I have had the great pleasure of sampling the Mako prototype for about 4 day's now and I am working on a review of my experiences with it. 

I am looking forward to sharing my thoughts with you all and will post a link here when ready. I intend to post in the LED section of the website.

There is good reason to be excited about this new light:thumbsup:

I want to thank Enrique for the opportunity to evaluate it and for taking the time to do the runtime tests on it as 60+ hours on low is a looooong time


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 26, 2008)

Skeptic: To be clear, the Mako will not come with a vial pre-installed, it will only have a pre-milled slot for one. You would have to get a vial and install it yourself - the slot is designed to fit the ones that CPF member [email protected] offers here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183824

You don't have to fill the tritium slot with tritium if you don't want to; it will just as well serve as a receptacle for some glow powder or similar if you'd prefer that.

The primary reason for having a tritium slot in the light is to install some sort of locator back there that allows you to more easily find the light in the dark. If that feature is important to you, then filling the slot with glowing material is the way to go. 

High mode runtime testing is currently underway and it's at the 12 hour mark running on Duracell alkalines. I should have final results on it later tonight.

A word of warning: I have had alkaline batteries leak in electronics that don't get battery replacements often, and I suspect that for some of you, the battery in the Mako won't be getting replaced frequently. I would highly recommend throwing the cell away after the expiration date even if you haven't fully depleted it yet, and it's probably not a bad idea to check on it every few months to verify the physical integrity of the battery. If it leaks and gets stuck inside the tube it will be difficult for you to fix and clean - an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

I'll keep you all posted.

-Enrique


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 26, 2008)

Still waiting for an email message confirming the soon batch launch


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 26, 2008)

Pascal: Sometime after the runtime test is completed and I set up a page on my website to alloy for easy ordering (and easy processing for me!) with fields for the various options (LED, Tritium Slot, etc.)

-Enrique


----------



## alex in germany (Nov 26, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> [....] I set up a page on my website to alloy for easy ordering [....]
> 
> -Enrique



Website? URL please.


Alex


----------



## donn_ (Nov 26, 2008)

http://muyshondt.net/index.shtml


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 26, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Pascal: Sometime after the runtime test is completed and I set up a page on my website to alloy for easy ordering (and easy processing for me!) with fields for the various options (LED, Tritium Slot, etc.)
> 
> -Enrique



LED options?


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 26, 2008)

Since the Mako is not going to be a regular product (I presently do not have plans to make any more past this run), I will not be integrating a new product page for it into the whole site; checking there for it to show up there isn't going to help any.

I will be setting up a page for easy ordering, and I will send that first to everyone who has e-mailed me to date, and then later post a sales thread in the Custom BST with a link to it as well if there are any lights left unclaimed. 

*(Edit due to a surge of recent PMs:* Private Messages are _*not*_ e-mails. I will not be burning time trying to track everyone down through X number of different ways of communication, there's a reason that I've asked folks to _e-mail_ me, and not requested private messages or otherwise. The address for the list is in the first post, and here it is again: [email protected]. This keeps everyone centralized through a nice, single communication system, and keeps me [reasonably] sane. :nana: )

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 26, 2008)

bmstrong: See post 168.



Endeavour said:


> bmstrong: [snip]
> I got a request from one person for a Mako with a red LED, which I could see more folks being interested in thanks to the low impact on night vision; if I'm doing one light like this I can do more - would anyone else be interested in one?
> [snip]


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah! Cool. 

Shame about this being a one off run though...


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Folks,

The light has clocked in at over 21 hours in regulation; The last battery may have had a slightly different initial charge, or I may have walked in shortly after the first cell ran out of juice. :shrug: I'm calling it at 21 hours total, which should be a safe estimate using brand new, fresh Duracell alkalines. It'll be interesting to see how lithium primary AAAs perform in the Mako a few weeks down the line when I get some new cells in, though I expect that due to the rather long runtimes possible on alkalines most people (myself among them) will stick to the markedly more affordable cell. 

Given as all relevant details have now been determined and specs finalized, those of you who have contacted me can expect to be receiving an e-mail from me in the not-so-distant future.

Machining is scheduled to begin late next week, and I'm still shooting for mid-December completion of these lights barring any unexpected delays.

Wishing a Happy Thanksgiving to you all here stateside, and a great end of week to those otherwise. 

-Enrique


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 27, 2008)

21 hours on High
60 hours on Low
regulated, on 1x AAA


 stupendous, and as always exceeding my expectations. im a huge primary + long runtime fan, and the Mako sounds perfect!

:twothumbs

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome, thank you Enrique for all the work you've put into this little guy. 

A happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 27, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> 21 hours on High
> 60 hours on Low
> regulated, on 1x AAAquote]
> 
> ...


----------



## :)> (Nov 27, 2008)

If you are interested, I posted some thoughts on the Mako here.

Thank you.


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 27, 2008)

Goatee: Thanks for having taken the time to share your thoughts with the other folks here. 

To all: I have updated the first post of this thread and tried to cover everything in one place. I'm sure I forgot something, but it's a good starting point!  If I missed anything or if you have any other questions do feel free to ask.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## wrencher (Nov 27, 2008)

Enrique

E-mail sent for one light, Red led. I would like a slot for glow power to.
Thanks. Happy turkeyday

Jeff


----------



## Russki (Nov 27, 2008)

E-mail send for one “Mako” with tritium slot.
How did I miss this.
:twothumbs


----------



## donn_ (Nov 28, 2008)

Order placed and  for 1 with white LED and no trit slot.

:thanks:


----------



## gtie (Nov 28, 2008)

White LED with trit slot


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 28, 2008)

order and 

1x White LED, with Trit Slot
1x White LED, no trit, Clean Back



wooohooooo!
 :twothumbs


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## olrac (Nov 28, 2008)

White with Trit


----------



## Illumination (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice light. I'll be ordering when I get back home from the T-day trip to the family.

Shouldn't this thread be moved to the Custom & Modified / Buy Sell thread or at least Custom Builders and Modders?


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 28, 2008)

PP sent for one White with Trit!


----------



## HoopleHead (Nov 28, 2008)

Illumination said:


> Shouldn't this thread be moved to the Custom & Modified / Buy Sell thread or at least Custom Builders and Modders?


 

this isnt a BST thread though. i think enrique said he'll make one there after all the email orders are taken care of, and its opened up to everyone else?


----------



## Armed_Forces (Nov 28, 2008)

*WooHoo!! 

..new light *INCOMING* 




*


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 28, 2008)

That would be entirely up to the moderators. I am not selling anything in this thread, though, and specifically made it that way such that I could simply conduct sales via a different method and continue posting news and updates to this thread.

After a few days, to give everyone who e-mailed me a chance to stake their claim, I may create another _sales_ thread in the Custom BST if there are any lights left.

-Enrique



Illumination said:


> Nice light. I'll be ordering when I get back home from the T-day trip to the family.
> 
> Shouldn't this thread be moved to the Custom & Modified / Buy Sell thread or at least Custom Builders and Modders?


----------



## Armed_Forces (Nov 28, 2008)

Enrique, 

Hate to put you on the spot, but can we get an E.T.A. or at least a time frame for those that have already paid? 


Thanks


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 28, 2008)

Armed_Forces: That was mentioned in the very first line of the e-mail I sent out, and also in the ordering details - before year's end.

-Enrique


----------



## Armed_Forces (Nov 28, 2008)

..I never bothered to read your email in detail. 
I just saw the link in the email for> *You can place an order for the Mako here: *and couldn't log into PayPal fast enough! I forgot to go back and read it but have now. Thanks and looking forward to my first light from you.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 28, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> this isnt a BST thread though. i think enrique said he'll make one there after all the email orders are taken care of, and its opened up to everyone else?



Maybe it isn't a direct sales thread, but it isn't about homemade & modified lights either...

I've been following this thread for a while, and I keep forgetting where the thread is...I wouldn't think it belonged in the section for homemade lights...

I've now subscribed to it, so it doesn't matter (for me) where it is...I will at least find it. Other users???

But I'll shut up about this now...this should be a discussion about the light, not about organizing CPF!


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 28, 2008)

Illumination said:


> ...this should be a discussion about the light, not about organizing CPF!


 
'nuff said:twothumbs


----------



## yoyoteen (Nov 28, 2008)

:twothumbs CANT WAIT~~


----------



## McAdamHAWG (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks once again.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Nov 28, 2008)

for 1 white with trit slot. I'm looking forward to this little gem.


----------



## tpchan (Nov 28, 2008)

For one Mako in white led, with tritium slot. Unique transaction id 1XN693095U766184P


----------



## bullterrier (Nov 28, 2008)

For one Mako in white led, with tritium slot.
Transaction ID: 87R465737U774843W


----------



## Tink (Nov 28, 2008)

Enrique - As you already know, I PP'd for my Mako (white LED, with Trit slot) tonight, but thought I should round out the messages by posting that info here as well. An effort to keep your bookkeeping that much easier.

I'll be awaiting those delivery men in the next month or so -- I have ordered an Aeon and a Ti Nautilus also - all in one night. I must be nuts - or have very good taste. I think it is the latter. :thumbsup: I *hope* it is the latter. I can hardly wait! :  :santa:


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 29, 2008)

for one MAko white led without trit slot 

Waiting Christmas impatiently


----------



## Christoph (Nov 29, 2008)

for one white/trit slot.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## :)> (Nov 29, 2008)

Tink said:


> Enrique - As you already know, I PP'd for my Mako (white LED, with Trit slot) tonight, but thought I should round out the messages by posting that info here as well. An effort to keep your bookkeeping that much easier.
> 
> I'll be awaiting those delivery men in the next month or so -- I have ordered an Aeon and a Ti Nautilus also - all in one night. I must be nuts - or have very good taste. I think it is the latter. :thumbsup: I *hope* it is the latter. I can hardly wait! :  :santa:


 
You have excellent taste and a flashaholic grade Paypal account:thumbsup:


----------



## :)> (Nov 29, 2008)

Good call on the bead blasted finish... it will match my Sebenza's handle


----------



## olrac (Nov 29, 2008)

:)> said:


> Good call on the stonewash finish... it will match my Sebenza's handle



This will be my first stonewash Ti light, how well does this finish wear?


----------



## :)> (Nov 29, 2008)

olrac said:


> This will be my first stonewash Ti light, how well does this finish wear?


 
I edited my post above to say bead blasted.

It holds up well. The bead blasted finish will show marks pretty easily, but they make the light, or in the case of my knived handle, look better in my opinion. 

The marks are gonna be there to stay because unlike bare ti, you can't polish them out; you can, however get the finish done again and it will be like new.

The last thing is that the bead blasted finish will be grippier than bare titanium.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 29, 2008)

...


----------



## olrac (Nov 29, 2008)

With a smaller diameter light like this grippier would be better, besides I like maintaining my lights and getting it BB again would fall into that category.
Thanks for the info 
Thanks for the infoi  V


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 29, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Hey Folks,
> It'll be interesting to see how lithium primary AAAs perform in the Mako a few weeks down the line when I get some new cells in, though I expect that due to the rather long runtimes possible on alkalines most people (myself among them) will stick to the markedly more affordable cell.
> 
> -Enrique



Please let us know your thoughts as that is the cell of choice ( L92 E2 ) in my soon to be replaced Arc AAA on keychain duty.




Bill


----------



## Tink (Nov 29, 2008)

:)> said:


> You have excellent taste and a flashaholic grade Paypal account:thumbsup:



You know -- it's a funny thing. They let me charge whatever I want to, but they still keep coming 'round, wanting their money at the end of the month. I thought it was _my_ money. I also thought that if I bought enough stuff, they would see what a good customer I am and stop bothering me at the end of the month! A friend of mine told me recently that they've NEVER stopped bothering her and she _really_ buys a lot of stuff. At least we both end up with a lot of nice stuff. I just caught the Muyshondt bug, so what was I to do? Clearly there was only one choice, and there you have it - buy, enjoy, pay, enjoy.  It seems to be the only way.

And with all that buying, one would think that I would at least be "Enlightened," but noooooooo, still alone down here in my unenlightened condition. At least I'll have a bunch of lights to play with down here.

Nice to meetcha, Goatee.


----------



## olrac (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Donn are you getting it raw with no BB?

saw your edit


----------



## Skeptic (Nov 29, 2008)

I ordered two white Mako lights with the slot tonight. One is for me, but the other will be a Christmas present for my father. 

I didn't realize that there were flashaholics, I don't have a count of the nifty flashlights I have bought over the years, I am afraid to count now.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 30, 2008)

for 1 slotted back / white led.


Thanks.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 30, 2008)

olrac said:


> Hey Donn are you getting it raw with no BB?
> 
> saw your edit



I hope so. I PM'd Enrique.


----------



## :)> (Nov 30, 2008)

Braddah_Bill said:


> Please let us know your thoughts as that is the cell of choice ( L92 E2 ) in my soon to be replaced Arc AAA on keychain duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bill, 

I did not pop the L92 E2 in the Mako yesterday so I am afraid to start the runtime with the L2 now as it will likely step down sometime during the work day tomorrow. 

I will start it at 7:00 tonight.


----------



## olrac (Nov 30, 2008)

donn_ said:


> I hope so. I PM'd Enrique.



So did I. I would rather have a raw finish as well if possible, good call.


----------



## DeanJ (Nov 30, 2008)

+1 Raw finish


----------



## Endeavour (Nov 30, 2008)

The finish is available bead blasted only, I am not inclined to offer yet _another_ option in addition to those already available because it becomes markedly more difficult to manage my parts inventory and actually get the right light out for people.

Bead blasting provides a much more uniform finish post-deburring, allows for a bit of increased friction between the light body and your hand, looks nice, and was requested by several CPFers early on in the thread.


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 30, 2008)

>>Bead blasting provides a much more uniform finish post-deburring, allows for a bit of increased friction between the light body and your hand, looks nice, and was requested by several CPFers early on in the thread.


----------



## GeorgeMaggos (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Enrique,​ 

For one Ti Mako ~ White led with trit slot :thumbsup:​ 
PayPal Receipt Number: 
2443-6066-6978-2380​ 
Sincerely, 
George Maggos​


----------



## Jedi Knife (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Enrique,

I will PayPal you, but how much is shipping?


----------



## olrac (Dec 1, 2008)

When you check out on the order page it shows the shipping


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guy.....

I'll be keeping an eye out for the results. :thumbsup:


Bill




:)> said:


> Bill,
> 
> I did not pop the L92 E2 in the Mako yesterday so I am afraid to start the runtime with the L2 now as it will likely step down sometime during the work day tomorrow.
> 
> I will start it at 7:00 tonight.


----------



## jefft (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## coyote (Dec 2, 2008)

PP sent for two white without slots (clean back).

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Jedi Knife (Dec 2, 2008)

12/1 White with tritium slot.


----------



## heathah (Dec 2, 2008)

for two white LED w/ clean back.

Thanks!

Heath


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 3, 2008)

MO sent out today for one Mako, Wht led w/trit slot.

Mayo


----------



## :)> (Dec 3, 2008)

Runtime test on high with Energizer Lithium started at 10:30 EST.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 3, 2008)

When will you cease orders?


----------



## :)> (Dec 5, 2008)

:)> said:


> Runtime test on high with Energizer Lithium started at 10:30 EST.


 
The runtime on high ended sometime the next day between 12:30 AM and 4:30 AM. For at least 26 hours on high but not more than 30 hours on high.

At least 26 hours on the high level using lithiums.


----------



## coyote (Dec 5, 2008)

excellent!

nice work goatee


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 6, 2008)

:bow:GOATEE:bow:

Mayo


----------



## kraz (Dec 6, 2008)

for one white! What a wonderful light...a real gap filler indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 8, 2008)

for two white without slots.

:thanks:


----------



## seery (Dec 11, 2008)

For (2) Mako's
- White LED's
- Without slots

THANKS Enrique! :thumbsup:


----------



## seery (Dec 12, 2008)

Enrique - 

Will the Mako have "Muyshondt" or "Mako" laser etched anywhere on the light?


I've been closely following this thread from the beginning, but my apologies if 
this has been addressed and I missed it.

IMO this would take an already great light . . . over the top!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 12, 2008)

Seery: No, not this time. Perhaps on future runs of other titanium parts I'll look into it, but the Mako AAA will be bare.

-Enrique


----------



## seery (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll add the last available Mako to my order. PM sent.

Thanks.


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 12, 2008)

Ordered a white led mako with trit slot. Paypal sent to you by my bro Tessaiga!
Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## MKLight (Dec 16, 2008)

Any updates? Just curious. :thinking:

Thanks! :twothumbs
Mike


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike,

Nope, nothing of interest at the moment. The part in between when parts are ordered and when parts arrive is kind of boring! :green: There probably will not be much news until sometime after Christmas.

-Enrique


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 17, 2008)

My last post was not entirely true, I'd forgotten I _did_ have a few things to mention. 

I'll be doing a runtime test in the next few days on a freshly charged Sanyo Eneloop on high mode. While these cells don't have the high capacity of other cells, their minimal self discharge makes these an attractive rechargeable cell to use within the light. 

I ran by the local Costco a few days ago and they have combination Eneloop packs with 8AAs, 4AAAs, a charger, and some cell adapters for about $25.

I have all the Duracell Alkalines here for the run, as well as the majority of the other pieces needed.

Machining is on its way and should be completed soon, to be followed by bead blasting, as noted earlier on.

That about covers it for now. Still not exciting news, but things are moving along. 

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## MKLight (Dec 18, 2008)

Enrique,

Hi! Thank you for the updates! Glad to hear everything is progressing well.

I look forward to hearing more soon!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm.. so, no Mako before Christmas :mecry:

:wave:


----------



## Jedi Knife (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmmm... I'm wondering how long the delays will continue....


----------



## olrac (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think that it's a delay as there was no firm date announced for release.


----------



## carrot (Dec 21, 2008)

As long as I see mine before March I'm happy. Endeavour never specified an ETA and the last time I checked with him he was waiting for parts.


----------



## coyote (Dec 21, 2008)

good things are worth waiting for!!!!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 21, 2008)

Jedi Knife: There are some things that are not directly in my control, I am at the mercy of my suppliers in terms of when certain things arrive. I've always been very up front that I was working towards delivery prior to year's end _barring any unforeseen circumstances_; there was never a promised deadline date or anything of that nature. Sometimes things happen that push things back a little longer than would be liked, and there is a bit of a waiting game when you get in on a project that's built-to-order like this. If this is something that's particularly worrisome to you, you can contact me privately and I'll see what I can do for you, as I've mentioned before.

It is in my best interests to get these lights out the door sooner rather than later and I avoid doing runs in this manner (and hadn't done one like this in years) because I prefer to have items ready to ship when they're put up for order, and I also prefer to avoid disgruntled commentary such as yours. Unfortunately, the Mako is a relatively small batch of lights and not intended to be a general release product like the Aeon and Nautilus before it, and would not have been possible to have been made if not for the members here staking out their claim in advance.

Year's end isn't for another several days yet besides, and while I'm not happy about the minor delay of a few weeks past the originally stated goal, one has to roll with the punches, and I'm thankful that they've been _minor_ scheduling issues and not something more problematic. :shrug:

Thanks to those of you who have put your trust in me and are waiting patiently for your Makos; As usual I'll keep you all apprised on the status of the project and look forward to getting your lights out to you as soon as possible.

Regards,

Enrique


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 21, 2008)

No problem Enrique, I hope that it is not my last post fault 

If it is not for 2008 Christmas, it will be certainly for 2009 one 

And for those who care, Surefire didn't release yet some flashlights announced far more than one year ago , hehehe...


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 21, 2008)

Patience young Padawan

FrgmanM


----------



## London Lad (Dec 21, 2008)

PM sent to Enrique


----------



## Jedi Knife (Dec 21, 2008)

My apologies to all here and especially Enrique; I mean no offense or personal insult! 
Enrique, just from reading through this thread without seeing any other of your work, I have no doubts whatsoever about your knowledge, skills, and care you put into your work. I'm also pretty sure that in the light of any long, unforeseen delays, you would let people back out of this project, if not outright kicking people like myself out just so you wouldn't have to deal with the any more baloney (unintentional as it is in my case).
So, thank you for your contributions and let there be no doubts that whenever your work on this project is finished, the results will be superbly designed and crafted pieces that will make the time it took to create them comparably insignificant.


----------



## :)> (Dec 21, 2008)

O.K.

I have never taken a picture of a beam before and I had to look hard to find a white wall in my house:welcome:
I think that I succeeded in capturing the beam well enough to satisfy some curiousity. I could not photograph the light that is scattered from tip of the LED so what you see is the beam itself... there is a ring around the beam that is typical of 5mm LED's. Yoiu can see that the tint is very consistent throughout which is not common w/most 5mm LED lights. I would say that the picture is a smidgeon cooler than what my eye sees.

I have not figured out the way to lock my camera's settings to take comparison shots but I will if I figure it out.


----------



## olrac (Dec 21, 2008)

that's a freakin nice beam o bearded one!


----------



## carrot (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, it's looking good Mr. Goatee.


----------



## coyote (Dec 22, 2008)

NICE! thnx goatee!!!


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 22, 2008)

Very cool! Awesome work Enrique, and thx for the pic goatee!


Mayo


----------



## seery (Dec 22, 2008)

:)> said:


> I have never taken a picture of a beam before...



Not bad for a photo newbie!!! :nana:


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice work Goatee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Dec 23, 2008)

Great beam shot Goatee, thanks.


..that looks like it's got the makings for one helluva thrower! 
Can't wait to get mine!


P.S. Sorry for that past ruckus and I hope there's no hard feelings.


----------



## :)> (Dec 24, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> Great beam shot Goatee, thanks.
> 
> 
> ..that looks like it's got the makings for one helluva thrower!
> ...


 
It will be an outstanding thrower... it is light and looks to be quite aerodynamic... the added heft of titanium vs. the aluminum in the prototype should help to stabilize it in flights and of course Enrique's lights tend to be durable and thereby well suited for throwing

:nana:


----------



## carrot (Dec 24, 2008)

Armed_Forces said:


> ..that looks like it's got the makings for one helluva thrower



Great,  just what I need, another tiny keychain light that throws.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 25, 2008)

carrot said:


> Great,  just what I need, another tiny keychain light that throws.


Isn't that what we buy them for? :nana:

I've been watching this thread from the start and am feeling an urge to get one. Added lots of lights lately, but maybe I need one of these too... :thinking:


----------



## seery (Dec 25, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> . . . am feeling an urge to get one . . . :thinking:



I wouldn't think too long, my guess is these last few will go fast! :nana:


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 26, 2008)

To do comparo beam shots, flip camera in to Full Manual- maintain a fixed exposure setting for all shots


----------



## jayflash (Dec 26, 2008)

The CPF has grown so large and my time on the forums has shrunken over the years that I "discovered" this thread only today. Happy Day After Christmas, everybody!

Sorry if I missed discussion about the best cell type to use, but I breezed through most of the posts. If for no other reason than preservation of an expensive, limited production light, my choice would be to use a lithium cell. If it were to leak, it wouldn't ruin the contacts or destroy the light. Given the very small electrical load, lithiums would be cost effective insurance.

Why use a cheap, alkaline cell, with your expensive lights? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 26, 2008)

jayfish, I am more inclined to use NiMh's for lights that I use a lot. Lights that sit around in a car, or unused, but ready for use, will benefit the use of primary Lithium cells. Cost might be a factor here too, both types of cells being about the same price. The other part of it, for me, is my enjoyment of lights, and using and taking care of rechargable batteries.

Bill


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 30, 2008)

Quick request? Can someone post the link to the Trit size and available vendors? Do any of them install? Sorting through 12 pages on the iPhone is a PITA, and you have my eternal thanks!


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 30, 2008)

bmstrong said:


> What size Trit do we need?


 



Endeavour said:


> 1.5x5mm Vials. You can secure them in the slot using Norland 61 UV Cure Epoxy, as per McGizmo's method, or alternately, others have used a (much) cheaper solution with DevCon 2-Part Clear Epoxy. I've tried Norland and can vouch for its functionality, but haven't tried DevCon yet.
> 
> -Enrique


 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183824


----------



## bmstrong (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bullterrier (Jan 9, 2009)

any news on the Mako?


----------



## GhostReaction (Jan 9, 2009)

Its January, I m eagerly waiting.


----------



## seery (Jan 9, 2009)

bullterrier said:


> any news on the Mako?



Hope this helps.



Endeavour said:


> 01-05-2009, 04:38 PM
> Hello everyone,
> 
> The PCBs arrived today and are going to the assembly house tomorrow morning to have all their components mounted and become completed drivers. I'm still waiting on the machined parts to arrive, and the latest I've been told by the shop is that they're hoping to ship those out this Friday - I'll let you all know once those are here. (Once they're here, it won't be much longer before Makos are at your doorstep)
> ...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 9, 2009)

See this thread where Endeavor is posting updates. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215004

Bill


----------



## bullterrier (Jan 10, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> See this thread where Endeavor is posting updates. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215004
> 
> Bill



thanks Bill i had missed that


----------



## DeanJ (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so excited about the Mako! Every time I go on-line, the first thing I do is check for updates.

I am planning to have it displace my LO-Ti. While we all wait for our late Christmas, can I humbly ask a question?

What is the diameter of the hole for the split ring?

Thanks for creating a AAA Ti light.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 22, 2009)

Enrique :wave:

Some news :candle:


----------



## edc3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Last update was yesterday in this thread. 



Endeavour said:


> To all: No updates at present. I'm sitting on a pile of drivers, LEDs, batteries, and various other parts here itching to build these but still haven't received the machined parts from the shop.  I'm _very_ displeased by this and will continue adding fuel to the fire beneath them to get these things in soon. This project was not supposed to take this long and I apologize again for the length of time that has transpired - the idea was for it to be a relatively quick turnaround from order placement to arrival.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## zossima (Jan 23, 2009)

wrong thread


----------

